# JB's June 14th



## St._Sophie_Girl

Anyone? Anyone?? I'm gonna get shunned two outings in a row? :'(


----------



## tojo

Stop with the shunned cause I do feel guilty!!!

Im workin that weekend so I am out. I do however; owe you a shot...or two!


----------



## phishphood

Are you ready for the "It's not you, it's me" speech. It seems that I have commitment issues. (Once again)

I'll be in the big city of Eustis, Fl for the day visiting some old friends.

If I have my way, I'll be on the water Sunday though. So, don't count
on me for that either.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I won't be in town :-[ sorry gonna have to catch up with you later.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

:'(


----------



## Flyline

Why not postponed next weekend or 2?? So u can get everybody together at the same time?

I'm out, I'm spending time with my wife on the cruise.....


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Yea... well I guess I'll give up... maybe in a couple weeks...


----------



## thresher

ST Soph, I'd love to finally meet this girl that keeps outfishin' all the boys. I work Saturdays but don't worry, if you make it a Sunday we'll try and make it out there. 
Thresh


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Lol, well I can go whenever. I'm stepping down from trying to start get togethers. I'll leave that up to the Oak cHillin group and the Orlando.


----------



## flyfshrmn82

Sorry Sophie.  I didn't read this until today.  :-[   I look forward to meeting you and everyone else at the rally if not sooner.


----------

